# First Fattie with QView



## erik (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been reading about the Fatties here and decided to try it while I was smoking some pork butt.


Jimmy Dean rolled out in the bag.


The bacon weave ready to go.


The chub all rolled. Sorry, forgot to grab a pic of the stuffing. I put scrambled eggs, green pepper, red pepper, onions, and of course, cheese. 


Bacon weave rolled on.


Fattie on the smoker. If you look closely, you can see the Boston butt on the lower level.


All done with a slice.

Turned out awesome, and the wife was impressed. Definitely going to add this to the menu.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks Great, Nice Job...


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like you did a fine job...Fatties are fun to do...Looks Great


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice looking fattie.  And a weave to boot!  Way to go on your first.  I love the breakfast filling.







for your first.


----------

